# GCC America tech support or lack of



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

After a good experience with tech support getting our Bengal cutter up and running early this year I have not been able to get tech support from GCC to contact me. It has been a week and a half that my cutter has just been a big paper weight. Anyone else having issues with their tech support?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

What seems to be the problem???


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ruth is the only tech there now. what problems are you haven


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> What seems to be the problem???


I am running Windows 7 on desktop and laptop. It no longer loads the drivers on either puter when I start them up. Ruth sent me the latest software when I got this back in January and it ran great up until a couple weeks ago. Both computers recently installed an update to Windows 7 so I suspect that might be the problem.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

How did she send you the lastest software? Email? 

Go back to your email or where you downloaded the software check the properties make sure it matches what's currently installed . If its not then reinstall it..

I don't know what the new update were but I know it was across the board I have vista 32 64 and win 7 and they all had updates.

If the reinstall doesn't work.. go back and system restore to a day u know it worked. Windows may want you update again, look at the updates and what their reasoning is for. If optional, just wait until you can get ahold of someone.I know Steve has been on the road for the past 2 weeks so it just GCC


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have windows 7 also and when I first set mine up Ruth gave me a sequence to press with the cutter program buttons that "set it" for windows 7. I wrote down what it was, but now I can't seem to find it. You may have to do this again with the machine to set it to the computer with windows 7.

Maybe someone here knows what this sequence is and can post it for you.


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

i rememeber someone posting that on this forum. its in a manual i think. i'm using the expert 24 pro. i can do it from the LCD screen. not the same with the expert 24. you have to hold 2 buttons down on the cutter.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I kept looking and I think I may have found it, here is what I have. Hopefully this will help you out.



_Before connecting the machine to your computer you would need to make the following:_

_Before powering on the machine load material in from the back towards the right side of the machine._

_Move pinch rollers to hold material from each end but still under white marks._

_Power on machine_

_Once machines carriage has stopped on the right hand side push on/off line key_

_Push pause, and origin set at the same time_

_Push cut test key so that the light above it blinks_

_Push origin set to save setting_

_Connect to your computer and your device should be ready to use._


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Awesome Louie!! hopefully, that works.. I don't know why a Windows update would override this information but then again Windows does a lot of things I wish it wouldn't..


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know if an update would require this to be reset or not but it is worth a shot. 

I just can't believe Ruth hasn't called them back, she was very helpful when I was setting up. Doesn't give us customers a lot of confidence to hear things like that.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Mtnview said:


> I am running Windows 7 on desktop and laptop. It no longer loads the drivers on either puter when I start them up. Ruth sent me the latest software when I got this back in January and it ran great up until a couple weeks ago. Both computers recently installed an update to Windows 7 so I suspect that might be the problem.


I would delete the cutter from your Printers and re-install the driver. Sounds like something knocked it out.

When you go into printers look at the status of your Expert 24LX and see if it changes when you power the cutter on and off. This will tell you if it is still being recognized.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> I would delete the cutter from your Printers and re-install the driver. Sounds like something knocked it out.
> 
> When you go into printers look at the status of your Expert 24LX and see if it changes when you power the cutter on and off. This will tell you if it is still being recognized.


 
Nick,

Do you have any insight as to what is going on with their support and why they don't call people back anymore? Is there any indication this is going to be rectified any time soon?

Thanks


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> How did she send you the lastest software? Email?


She sent a link to a page where I could download the file but I have a number of files from that time frame and none have a name that clearly tells me it is for the bengal. Anyone remember what the file might be called?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Louie2010 said:


> Nick,
> 
> Do you have any insight as to what is going on with their support and why they don't call people back anymore? Is there any indication this is going to be rectified any time soon?
> 
> Thanks


I do not have any insight on their tech support situation. What I do know is that their units moved have increased very quickly, so that may be part of it, but I really do not know their internal situation.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Curious if you got your cutter going? Did you happen to try and reset the cutter to windows 7 to see if that worked?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Mtnview said:


> She sent a link to a page where I could download the file but I have a number of files from that time frame and none have a name that clearly tells me it is for the bengal. Anyone remember what the file might be called?


maybe GCC Club?? 

GCC Club

this is where I found my VCLD screen.. there is a bunch of helpful stuff there did you sign up??


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Louie2010 said:


> Curious if you got your cutter going? Did you happen to try and reset the cutter to windows 7 to see if that worked?


I did get it going again. I finally got through to Ruth.


----------



## ccdesignco (May 21, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> I kept looking and I think I may have found it, here is what I have. Hopefully this will help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! This helped me get mine back up and running!


----------

